

Node.js, YUI 3 & Dom Manipulation… Oh My - sh1mmer
http://www.yuiblog.com/blog/2010/04/09/node-js-yui-3-dom-manipulation-oh-my/

======
euroclydon
He recreated the DOM, server-side, and can essentially call a ToString() to
get the HTML to send to the client, but I didn't see anything about sending
events and event handlers to the client. I assume that's the next step.

~~~
davglass
That is on my list ;)

~~~
euroclydon
You know, you could describe this project as GWT without Java and without the
black box.

------
gfodor
Is it that time already? I guess so, the server is the new client, which was
the new server, which was the new client, which was the new server.....

~~~
ibsulon
It makes more sense than it sounds.

Client-side: Punch tape goes in, results come out. The idea of a server
doesn't make sense because there isn't enough power for time sharing.

Server-side: We have powerful enough computers to timeshare, but computers are
too expensive to have less powerful ones for everyone.

Client-side: a computer for each person doing more elaborate things is cheaper
than a mainframe. Bandwidth is expensive, so it doesn't make sense to deliver
all but the most basic GUIs remotely. (How many people were using remote X
applications across the world in 1989?)

Server-side. Maintaining application executables (upgrades on all machines,
security rights, telecommuting and mobile computing) is more expensive than
putting it all on a web server. However, interpreted languages are just a bit
too slow to run on their own. (Java was a viable option, but applets never
caught on for many reasons, one of which was that Sun didn't put the work in
to make the GUIs pleasant to use.)

Now, we have client side computers and javascript interpreters powerful enough
to develop client side utilities that can be dynamically loaded, giving
developers the best of both worlds. The balance switched again in favor of
client-side applications. I expect this to hold for a while, until bandwidth
and centralized processing power overtakes individual client machines to make
server-side applications more valuable again.

~~~
gfodor
Yeah, I mean my point was that this is an article that is the first glimmer
into the future: server side browser rendering. I hope that's not our future
:(

~~~
ash
Opera Mini is essentially server (or proxy) side browser rendering. It's very
popular. I even use it now!

